
Running 32bit Apps on macOS Catalina - n1000
https://www.codeweavers.com/about/blogs/jwhite/2019/12/10/celebrating-the-difficult-the-release-of-crossover-19
======
torstenvl
Great work by the Wine team. Ironic now that Windows 32-bit binaries are
better supported than macOS 32-bit binaries.

~~~
n1000
I wish Apple stopped releasing new major versions every year. When they
changed to the annual release cycle with 10.7, the time an OS X version was
supported dropped also by one year (from 4 to 3 years).

